# AMD Geode LX800

## llondru

Hola a todos,

recientemente ha llegado a mis manos un Korenix Jetbox 8100 que lleba un amd geode lx800. Datasheet

Tengo experiencia programando QT para escritorio y también instalando gentoo en desktops y portátiles.

Pero ahora al tener este micropc quiero instalar gentoo en este dispositivo y luego el qt-embedded para poder crear algunas aplicaciones.

Alguién me puede orientar para instalar gentoo en este dispositivo embeddido. Solo lo usaria para correr apliaciones qt-embedded.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si esto te sirve: Gentoo Embedded Handbook

----------

## llondru

Muchas gracias.

Intentaré seguir la guía y comento.

----------

## gringo

que alguien me corrija si me equivoco pero los Geode son x86 asi que puedes hacer una instalación típica de gentoo.

todo depende del espacio que tengas para instalar el sistema operativo desde luego.

saluetes

----------

